# most reliable sorse for weather info



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Just trying to see where everyone goes to there sorse for weather info, I fell the best info I get is from NOAA, Accuweather's not bad but they some times do not up date there stuff, and the local bufffoons have no Idea what there talking about. They would rather be flying there helicopters around town then getting any thing right for a change!!!!!: :realmad:


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

I like wunderground, it seems reliable. I haven't used it too long, but the guys at work all use it and like it.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

My theory is if they (news weather, weather sites.. etc) are all calling for the samething look out.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

what you mean by the same thing is a wide range when it comes from the local retards all they now is there a front moving in, they have no Idea how to judge it!!


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

This rock is the perfect weather indicator. It never fails. It is 
more accurate than your local weatherman; it is 100% correct. This 
is how it works:

A dry rock means fair weather.
A wet rock means it's raining.
A dusty rock means a dust storm.
A swaying rock means the wind is blowing.
A shadow under the rock means the sun is shining.
If the rock is jumping up and down, an earthquake 
is upon us.
A white rock means there is a snow storm.

Most beautiful of all, though the rock is not attached to its existence, 
it doesn't mind if which of the above is occuring.










Derek


----------

